# health care for self employed



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi

was just wondering is health care free here for all? we are self employed and relocating here later this year. How does the health care system work?

thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

milkshake2044 said:


> hi
> 
> was just wondering is health care free here for all? we are self employed and relocating here later this year. How does the health care system work?
> 
> thanks



No, it certainly is not free in Dubai. All healthcare is private and you will need to make your own arrangments.

When you say you are relocating but are self-employed, I presume you have organised a sponsor so you can get visas?

-


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi 

all visas etc are sorted out.
will look into the health care system then. 
thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As I said, there is no system. You have to take out private insurance or pay for it yourself. There are numerous hospitals and clinics and standards of care are generally very high.

-


----------

